# New Shed for Lumber & Crtaft Show Storage



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have been spending the past several weeks building a new shed behind my workshop aka "The Barn". Since I have been doing craft shows I have accumulated alot of show related stuff that somehow has cluttered up my workshop with such extras as…tent, display tables, rubbermaid containers for transporting my boxes to shows etc.

I also seem to accumulate alot of lumber and it has been looking for a organized place to get stored until it can become a box. My new shed is 12×20. I plan to storing anything relating to craft shows on one side and lumber storage on the other. I just finished painting it today since it was a fantastic day with fairly cool temperatures and a nice breeze.
hope this will unclutter my workshop. I am having severe boxmaking withdrawals and need to get back creating instead of feeling like a construction framer.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you go with vynal or wood siding? Guess you don't have to worry about anchoring it to the ground? also looks like it is on high ground? Hey dude, I keep telling myself when I do the construction stuff, "It's just bigger boxes." LOL!

Good luck! Now I gotta call you the boxsculptor guy?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this is a great idea, yea you dont need to clutter the shop with non shop things, the shed is definatly the thing you need…its a great idea and it looks good, but i know how you feel, whenever i do construction type wood work, i do enjoy it, but its not the same as the artistic side, you can only do so many things with a 2×4 that will look good…lol…..but even your shed looks good, you could go into the shed building business…lol…...i wonder how they would do at the craft show….......get er done and back to boxes…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there doc, i think when he said he painted it , that kinda gave it away , as to wood or vinyl …but ..i dont know…lol…what say ye…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Doc…I used the cement based hardi-board siding. I have the same siding on my barn and it seems to hold up very well and is easy to paint. It is less expensive than wood siding and does not need as frequent painting.
I looked at most of the ready made storage sheds and most had studs that were 24" centered and none had the siding I used. The had T-111 sheet siding directly on the studs. I used 1/2" OSB board a tar paper vapor barrier and the siding. Caulked every seam before painting.

Grizzman…tomorrow I plan to make and install lumber storage shelves along the entire wall and make them 3 tiers high…at 2ft, 4 ft & 6 ft. Hope this will temporarily provide enough lumber storage. I plan on placing the brackets on every other stud and trying to decide if I should place plywood or OSB board on top of them.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grizz…man

I was looking at the pretty pictures!

Greg I used cement board at the base of my shop/barn. Painted it. a few years later due to snow and melting it broke down, but I don't think you have that worry. LOL!


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you have a list of materials looks real good I want to make one but bigger.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Good looking storage shed ….BUT….it is going to be to small.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Man, that beautiful shed is about as big as my whole shop! Unfortunately, my lot is slanted, and it makes it harder to put up an out building, even a pre-fab. Very nice job…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Because of the fact that I have a small shop, that is exactly what I want and need. You built a nice one. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw-wheet! Ya shoulda made it bigger tho… hehe


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tennessee,
Have a slope problem myself. Set the base on posts. Unfortunately I did mine when ground was frozen so My concrete tubes on which I set the posts are a might shallow. If it is steep you can excavate into the hill? Guess it depends on time, money, and desire. My treated posts were actually frozen when I cut them w/ my chop saw. Due to my current financial situation my motivation is way down.

Sorry to be rambling. First cup of coffee. 

Also did not mean to grab the thread, Bob Sculptor guy.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Joseph…The material list is very basic…i used 8 ft studs 16 on center…2×6x12' joists and 2×6x8" rafters. Rafters were cut shorter…The floor is 3/" T&G plywood…Underneath are two pressure treated 4×6x20's sitting on top of cement blocks with treated 2×6x112 floor joists on top of them that the plywood was screwed to….The walls are 1/2" OSB board covered with tar paper and then the 8" hardi plank siding…the roof is 26 gauge galvanized metal.
I made the ramp out of 1×6 treated decking.

I found 2 36" fiberglass door slabs on clearance for $25 each at an 84 Lumber about 25 miles away and built my own door frame to hang them in (treated decking also). The small windows were $5 each at 84 Lumber. The window is a Pella I got at Lowes.

Roger & Canadianchips….it has already become smaller since I began putting stuff in it…I know wood shrinks but I didn't realize how much!

Tennessee…My ground slants slightly about 5" from side to side….just level the support blocks and it is good.


----------

